# Bahnsen Study



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm going to start an apologetic group/study/club what not, at my school and wanted to essential do it with Bahnsen lectures. 

http://www.cmfnow.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=507&Page=1

I've been looking through this list, contemplating over which series would be best to begin with. 

I was thinking starting off with the series on "A Reason for the Hope" and then maybe going on to "A Biblical Introduction to Apologetics." What do you guys think? Anyone listened to any of these?

Another problem is that I'm a broke college student and these MP'3s are pretty pricey. Can these be found elsewhere for less money?


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 3, 2005)

A reason for the Hope is pretty basic, but good. Are all of yall going to be listening to the lecturess, or just you? 

Getting down and dirty looks to be pretty good as well.

I would say listen to one or two sets (I wouldn't do all at the moment) while reading "Always Ready" (which you can get in print or read the articles for free).


----------



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> A reason for the Hope is pretty basic, but good. Are all of yall going to be listening to the lecturess, or just you?
> 
> Getting down and dirty looks to be pretty good as well.
> ...



I figure we'd listen to lectures and discuss/review.


----------



## Don (Aug 4, 2005)

After you get acquainted with the method and listen to the Bahnsen - Stein debate, you could go to one of the atheist forums/blogs and see what arguments are presented there and attempt at a critique (maybe as a group). They also have some 'critiques' of VT TAG and determine what is wrong with what they are saying. I have personally found this way to be the best way to learn.


----------



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> Always Ready is a good introduction.
> 
> Then I'd go with "Practical Apologetics."
> ...



We go to a pretty conservative Christian college and so I duno if we have to deal with the whole "what your professors won't tell you" problem as bad as secular schools (not that we don't need it).

Anyway, I'm taking your order real serious, since you seem to have your stuff together in apologetics. I don't know much about pressupositional apologetics besides from the basic idea, so I'm trying to establish a real good handle of the whole method. The Biblical Intro almost looks to good to pass up... would it become redundant with the practical apologetics lectures? Have you listened to it before?


----------



## BrianBowman (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks Paul. I too have been devouring this stuff. Bahsen rocks!


----------



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> Always Ready is a good introduction.
> 
> Then I'd go with "Practical Apologetics."
> ...



Do you mean the book? I couldn't find any audio under that title.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 5, 2005)

Bahnsen is a good writer and very logical... His _By This Standard_ was thought-provoking to say the least... even if one does not become a Reconstructionist, one would be hard pressed in holding dispensationalist presuppositions about the Ten Commandments being irrelevant in light of the New Covenant. I was perturbed to hear students say that while at Regent.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Bahnsen is a good writer and very logical... His _By This Standard_ was thought-provoking to say the least... even if one does not become a Reconstructionist, one would be hard pressed in holding dispensationalist presuppositions about the Ten Commandments being irrelevant in light of the New Covenant. I was perturbed to hear students say that while at Regent.



Thank you for saying that. I respect you even more for familiarizing yourself with his material, rather than merely denouncing him. Again, thank you.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Thank you for saying that. I respect you even more for familiarizing yourself with his material, rather than merely denouncing him. Again, thank you.



I guess I perturbed you by one-liner on postmillennialism on the other thread-- calling it "utopian..." I admit I didn't articulate my point very well, and maybe it is very reductionist. I just find it hard to accept certain theonomic postmil tents, like a spirit-led revival ushering in a time of godliness which will eventually pervade secular society and usher in a golden age. Until the Second Advent comes, and believers get their resurrection bodies-- I just cannot see things getting any better. If someone could ever explain Dominion theology better than Gentry, I'm all ears. I think he really strains an exegetical reading of Genesis to load the Genesis dominion mandate with the inference about the law having dominion over all the earth.

[Edited on 8-19-2005 by Puritanhead]


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...



Of course it is far-fetched, given human reasoning. That is exactly why I believe it. 

Nah, you really didn't perturb me. I agree with you on so many topics anyway, this doesn't bother me


----------



## Don (Aug 5, 2005)

Paul, 

What were you referring to under "Advanced"? It seems that your links have been changed.


----------



## Apologist4Him (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ABondSlaveofChristJesus_
> I'm going to start an apologetic group/study/club what not, at my school and wanted to essential do it with Bahnsen lectures.



What level are you interested in focusing on? Entry level apologetics, mid level, or advanced apologetics? 



> _Originally posted by ABondSlaveofChristJesus_http://www.cmfnow.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=507&Page=1
> 
> I've been looking through this list, contemplating over which series would be best to begin with.
> 
> I was thinking starting off with the series on "A Reason for the Hope" and then maybe going on to "A Biblical Introduction to Apologetics." What do you guys think? Anyone listened to any of these?



I own and have listened to the beginning of the first 9 lectures of the "A Biblical Introduction to Apologetics" and so far the audio quality is especially disappointing. About four of the first five lectures are of such poor quality that they're not worth listening to because of the difficulty in hearing exactly what he's saying. I thought the audio would get better, but so far it's only slightly better. As much as I love Dr. Bahnsen, I can't recommend "A Biblical Introduction to Apologetics" series. Your money would be better spent on other sets'.



> _Originally posted by ABondSlaveofChristJesus_Another problem is that I'm a broke college student and these MP'3s are pretty pricey. Can these be found elsewhere for less money?



I know what you mean, I'm not a college student, I do work for a living, but I live outside of my parents house and have bills to pay, so I understand a tight budget. I don't know of any other place where they're offered for less money, I've only found a couple of other places that offer a few of the sets. If I were you, I wouldn't bother with the MP3's. They've downcoded the MP3 from 40kbps to like 24kbps. It's beyond me, well not really, why CMF doesn't make the Bahnsen lectures available for free at sermonaudio. I mean, Dr. Bahnsen isn't making a dime, and I havn't a clue if his family gets a dime. I would guess that the bulk of money going to CMF is associated with Dr. Bahnsen, being that CMF has the rights to 99.9% of Dr. Bahnsen's lectures. I did find a couple of other sets of Bahnsen lectures at the Westminster Theological Seminary bookstore: http://www.wtsbooks.com/audio-lecture-cds-greg-bahnsen.html I highly recommend the "Worldviews in Collision" 2 CD set. The audio quality is higher than any of the CMF CD's I've purchased. But it's also the best lecture on the need for ANTITHESIS. Besides making a case for antithesis from the Scriptures, in the lecture, Dr. Bahnsen also gives a critique of the synthesis found in Francis Shaffer's apologetic.

From CMF, I recommend "The Apologetic Implications of Self-Deception" series, if for no other reason than it's importance to presuppositonal apologetics. 

I also recommend "Jesus is Lord Over All: The Myth of Neutrality " for the same reason.

The "Practical Apologetics" series would be a good starting point. "Is Evolution Scientific" is another really good series and the audio quality is among the highest I've heard from CMF (with the exception of the Bahnsen/Tabash debate on DVD). 

One of my favorite series of lectures I've listened is the "Transcendental Arguments" series featuring Dr. Bahnsen and Michael Butler.

Finally, I highly recommend the " Seminary Apologetics" lectures, which touch on many different areas or aspects of apologetics.

With all of that said, the best place to start would be the free college level Introduction to Apologetics course taught by Dr. Ronald Nash. You certainly can't beat the price, registration is free, and so are the lectures. On the same website is a history of philsophy course taught by Dr. Nash, and an ethics course, and a worldview course. Dr. Nash may not be a Van Tillian, but one can learn a wealth of material from listening to him. 

[Edited on 8-19-2005 by Apologist4Him]


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 18, 2005)

Ditto to the "Myth of Neutrality Series." That applies presuppositoinalism into all aspects of life. One of my favorites

Again, the transcendental arguments is superb. That has changed and refined my thinking tremendously.


----------

